# Old porcelain door switch



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

nice find!
was it that clean when you took it out?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I pulled a bunch of that stuff out of two historic houses we rewired last year.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> nice find!
> was it that clean when you took it out?


No, I cleaned it up a little.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice I love collecting old switches too.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

That aint that old. there is only one button on it!
the old ones have two.

i collect old fire and security stuff as well. nice find.:thumbsup:


----------

